# Cantilever.com switches to Rack.ca



## MapleDots__ (Feb 22, 2021)

So it looks like Cantilever Racking Systems Cantilever.com from Toronto switched to Rack.ca

They still own the .com and forward it to Rack.ca

What a phenomenal us of a .ca!!!



Was also mentioned here:


----------



## Nafti (Feb 22, 2021)

To have the .com forwarding to .ca is amazing. To be honest, I have seen it the opposite way around many times but this is great for the .ca.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 22, 2021)

I emailed the company to see if I could get more details like sale price etc.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 26, 2021)

Conversed with the owner Kevin, he seems like a very nice individual.

He said purchasing rack.ca was the best investment he has ever made.

He truly understands the value of a one word .ca brand and I have a feeling he will skyrocket past his competitors with such an incredible brand name.


----------



## Spex (Feb 26, 2021)

That's awesome and good on you for trying to reach out. Was he receptive to someone calling him about a domain purchase?


----------



## DomainRecap (Feb 26, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> He truly understands the value of a one word .ca brand and I have a feeling he will skyrocket past his competitors with such an incredible brand name.



I totally agree, and both Rack.ca and Hush.ca illustrate entrepreneurs who clearly understand the current marketplace, and what it will take to succeed in the future.


----------



## DomainRecap (Feb 26, 2021)

Spex said:
			
		

> That's awesome and good on you for trying to reach out. Was he receptive to someone calling him about a domain purchase?



I contacted him wanting to sell _reallyreallyreallycumfypillowsandmattresses.ca_ and he told me to pound salt.


----------



## aactive (Feb 26, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Conversed with the owner Kevin, he seems like a very nice individual.
> 
> He said purchasing rack.ca was the best investment he has ever made.
> 
> He truly understands the value of a one word .ca brand and I have a feeling he will skyrocket past his competitors with such an incredible brand name.



Not to be a contrarian here, but the domain is only a small part of a business's success, as I'm sure you can attest to. It is great to have a short domain that matches your brand (or improves it), but now they have to do the other 98% of the heavy lifting that decides if their business flourishes.


----------



## Esdiel (Feb 26, 2021)

aactive said:
			
		

> Not to be a contrarian here, but the domain is only a small part of a business's success, as I'm sure you can attest to. It is great to have a short domain that matches your brand (or improves it), but now they have to do the other 98% of the heavy lifting that decides if their business flourishes.



I agree you can't just sit on your hands after acquiring a premium domain. That's a given, but I still think the domain is a big (even huge) part of your potential future success. Many different benefits come with having a premium domain, including, but not limited to: 

"1) Better brand credibility; 
 2) Better pricing from suppliers; and 
 3) SEO benefits." 

Check out this guy's story on how he put it all on the line to buy a 400K domain, and how it turned out for him. It didn't come easy, and I don't even like the domain that much, but it's a good example of what's being discussed here:

https://twitter.com/jonathanvolk/status/1362515601135046658

James Iles recently did a story on him too, which includes the content of the tweet above: 

https://www.jamesnames.com/2021/02/...business-an-entrepreneur-reveals-their-story/


----------



## Spex (Feb 26, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> I contacted him wanting to sell _reallyreallyreally*cumfy*pillowsandmattresses.ca_ and he told me to pound salt.



Well there's your problem. It's a family brand


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 26, 2021)

wrong topic, this is about racks.ca 


Crap did I say racks.ca instead of rack.ca ? 


*SCRATCH*  *SCRATCH*  *SCRATCH* 




Click



Surprise, Kevin owns both


----------



## rlm__ (Feb 26, 2021)

I think there are lots of very successful businesses running on a mediocre brand & domain. And they may be content to take it easy and continue on as is.  However those that want to take their business to the next level understand that a premium brand and domain can often be the secret sauce needed.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 26, 2021)

aactive post_id=5135 time=1614360108 user_id=21 color=#008000 said:
			
		

> Not to be a contrarian here, but the domain is only a small part of a business's success, as I'm sure you can attest to. It is great to have a short domain that matches your brand (or improves it), but now they have to do the other 98% of the heavy lifting that decides if their business flourishes.



I think Kevin has a pretty successful business already but there are 3 big players and hopefully with the aid of rack.ca we will see them surpass the big 3 in the future.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 27, 2021)

From my email interview with Kevin Ausman from Rack.ca




			
				Kevin from Rack.ca said:
			
		

> Believe it or not I paid $x,xxx for rack.ca, and rack.com was available for $xxx,xxx at the time. Now some rich blockchain guy owns/leases rack.com and I no longer have to worry about a competitor steam rolling my .ca site with the rack.com name. I was recently contacted by the owner of racks.ca and purchased that domain for $xxx, so that being said the low hanging fruit will sell quickly, you start looking for $xx,xxx or $xxx,xxx values for .ca domains it will destroy the growth of end users grabbing short brand-able .ca names (and I know there are many great meaningful xxxx.ca domains still available).
> 
> To finish, I have to say that my smartest business decisions was purchasing a brand able name like rack.ca, we are now one of the most recognized brands in our industry in Canada and we are no where near the same large size of the existing top 3 similar companies in Canada. Can't wait to get our brand in a NHL arena too lol.





This is published with Kevin's permission



			
				Kevin from Rack.ca said:
			
		

> Sure go ahead and use my response


----------



## MapleDots__ (Feb 27, 2021)

Kevin from Rack.ca said:
			
		

> To finish, I have to say that my smartest business decisions was purchasing a brand able name like rack.ca, we are now one of the most recognized brands in our industry in Canada and we are no where near the same large size of the existing top 3 similar companies in Canada. Can't wait to get our brand in a NHL arena too lol.


----------



## Eby__ (Feb 27, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> From my email interview with Kevin Ausman from Rack.ca



Wow.. Thanks for sharing. Great dig!!


----------



## Eby__ (Feb 27, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> From my email interview with Kevin Ausman from Rack.ca
> Kevin from Rack.ca wrote:
> Believe it or not I paid $x,xxx for rack.ca, and rack.com was available for $xxx,xxx at the time. Now some rich blockchain guy owns/leases rack.com and I no longer have to worry about a competitor steam rolling my .ca site with the rack.com name. I was recently contacted by the owner of racks.ca and purchased that domain for $xxx, so that being said the low hanging fruit will sell quickly, you start looking for $xx,xxx or $xxx,xxx values for .ca domains it will destroy the growth of end users grabbing short brand-able .ca names (and I know there are many great meaningful xxxx.ca domains still available).



Wow.. Thanks for sharing. Great dig!!


----------



## rlm__ (Feb 27, 2021)

Wow he got a smoking deal on both those domains too.


----------



## Nafti (Feb 28, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Wow he got a smoking deal on both those domains too.



He sure did. I’m very surprised that the previous owner of racks.ca contacted him knowing he was the end user for rack.ca and still sold it for so cheap to him.

I was on rack.ca and was looking at the testimonials. Yes, I have some free time tonight.  I happen to notice that one of the reviews is from a “Tony Montana”. Scarface anyone?


----------



## domains (Mar 1, 2021)

Interesting comment that asking xx,xxx or xxx,xxx values for .ca will destroy the use of end users grabbing short brandable .ca names.

I can partly see the point, but the other thing I wonder is what's the alternative?   Short brandable .com's go for xxx,xxx to xx,xxx,xxx now, IF they aren't already being used.  Are companies here going to start using .io or .co?  Cheaper than .com but still not cheap for good words.  Or do you just go with a made up word or two word term?  We've already seen that businesses with motivation and resources will pay xx,xxx to xxx,xxx for a good .ca, the most recent example how pleased the buyer was of Hush.ca, even saying he would have paid more.  Geez you start a company with a short generic word name, plan to do multi millions of dollars in business and compete with others, and the exact domain name matching your business name shouldn't be valued xx,xxx or higher??

You think of the value of a great domain to a business, then you look at the values of other things:

- Digital NBA top shot cards selling for $200,000 US plus for one card, not even a year old

- Beeple and other NFT art selling for xx,xxx up to the recent Beeple sale of $6.6 million

- JP Morgan fined almost a billion dollars for spoofing precious metals markets.  A billion dollars gone in a fine just like that!

- One bitcoin $62,000 CAD today

- How much is one Superbowl ad in current times?

I see super high values placed on things and companies spending money on fines and wasted ventures that will never give any return, when in a lot of cases you can see how much more valuable a great domain can be to the right company.

It is funny the frivolous things people will spend a lot of money on with no thought, and then things like domain names where they turn super cheap all of a sudden.


----------



## rlm__ (Mar 2, 2021)

You're exactly right - but the reality is that some people are super conservative and some are risk takers so we definitely see both sides of that.  There's a ton of money out there though, just gotta wait for the right buyer.


----------



## domains (Mar 2, 2021)

there is a guy on Twitter I saw who bought $2k Canadian worth of NBA TopShot cards last year, then in February this year they were worth as much as $380k US, then dropped to $241k US.  He said he has maybe taken about $1k out and is still playing and riding the NBA TopShot market.  I just think my god there is really that much money out there chasing digital basketball NFT's, and why wouldn't you sell and take a good chunk of cash out before the bubble pops??

unreal, that's $2k CAD turned to ~$500k CAD in less than a year.  I know many kinds of collectibles and such are up in value over the last year, but NBA TopShots takes it up a few levels from that.  Apparently in their marketplace if you want to take your money out you have to wait 30 days and there is some red tape, but if I hit that kind of gain I'd have sold it all.  I can't imagine it would double or triple from it's highs anytime soon, but really these days everything is crazy.


----------



## rlm__ (Mar 2, 2021)

I’d never even heard of some of this crap, I mean at least domains were originally a tool and have meaning and purpose and the ability to generate revenue.  I really feel like these days so much crap is being created, manipulated and hyped with the sole purpose of swindling people into believing it has value, like a million giant pyramid schemes....


----------



## domains (Mar 3, 2021)

I can see a market for digitable collectibles, people have long paid to upgrade themselves in games and pay for skins and weapons in those games.  But the prices for these NFT's have just risen like crazy, and because they are digital there is an unlimited amount of art, cards, etc that can be created over time even if each one is unique and backed by a blockchain.  The pricing frenzy reminds me of internet start ups and penny stocks back in 1999/2000.  So while it makes sense to have a market for these things, the pricing is what seems way out of whack.  Maybe just people have been making so much money in crypto, real estate, and stocks in the last year.  Or maybe it's just a young person thing and those over 40 or 45 have a hard time relating to it.


----------



## DomainRecap (Mar 3, 2021)

We are currently in a period called "last-stage capitalism" where the vast majority of our global wealth now sits with a very small percentage of people - think of it as a 3 century game of Monopoly that has fewer and fewer players holding ever-increasing wads of money, and the game is coming to a close. 

So if you want to make money, then develop products, services or entertainment for this "Generation Wealth" to waste their vast sums of cash on, especially with the pandemic curtailing their travel. NBA Top Shots is a great example, with $6 packs now selling for $2K. 

That's all this is, something new, hip or cool for the Monetarily Elite to waste their vast sums of money on, and until capitalism inevitably crumbles under its own weight (cue Bernie peeking out), this is going to be a very zany era with prices skyrocketing on absolutely idiotic and useless items. 

The rich like to play, and play they will. 

And they've never had more money than they do now.


----------



## DomainRecap (Mar 3, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Wow he got a smoking deal on both those domains too.



And it's not good press for a company like this to get their top-end brand match .CA for 4-figures, when domain investors are currently spending that wholesale on TBR domain auctions. 

And his comments about not selling for 5-figures or higher are scary, as that's how most Canadian companies feel - they think .CA should be Value Village for domains.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Mar 3, 2021)

Kevin from Rack.ca is a domainer himself and he was into .ca's (still is) in a big way a while back so when he was in the midst of things .ca's were still quite reasonably priced.

I will not mention the size of his catalogue but lets just say it is substantial, if he wants to share more he will do so.

I think a lot of you have probably had contact with him because you cannot own that many domains and not be fairly well know.


----------



## rlm__ (Mar 3, 2021)

Story about those NFT's that were mentioned earlier.  

https://www.wired.co.uk/article/crypto-art-nft

Very foreign to me.  Like [notify]DomainRecap[/notify] says, it seems like rich people looking for stupid things to do with their money.  Or I tend to also think it's also naive people being suckered into a pyramid scheme, under the guise that its an investment...


----------



## DomainRecap (Mar 3, 2021)

rlm said:
			
		

> Very foreign to me.  Like [notify]DomainRecap[/notify] says, it seems like rich people looking for stupid things to do with their money.  Or I tend to also think it's also naive people being suckered into a pyramid scheme, under the guise that its an investment...



It's always a bit of both, and while the rich definitely started this game, there are always foolish commoners who get caught up in the action, and then crushed.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Mar 3, 2021)

*Family Spent $100,000 On Beanie Babies Thinking 'Investment' Would Put Kids Through College*


Remember Beanie Babies? Those cute, lovable, bean-filled stuffed animals that every kid just had to have in 1996? One family remembers them all too well.

In a short documentary entitled "Bankrupt By Beanies," Chris Robinson, the film's director, details his family’s regret after sinking about $100,000 into the Beanie Babies craze. His father maintained five separate collections, hoping the "investment" would put his kids through college.

Unfortunately, that never happened. The Beanie Babies bubble, like so many fads before it, ultimately burst, leaving the family in financial ruin.

The reflections are moving reminders as to why investors should be wary of fads of the moment (we're looking at you, bitcoin.)


----------



## DomainRecap (Mar 3, 2021)

Whenever you see a "hot investment" being covered by the mainstream news, run away... fast.


And yes, I saw NBA Hot Shots last week on the evening news.

And as for Beanie Babies, I can remember buying our first home in the late-90's and we looked a big house owned by a single lady, and it was CHOCK FULL of Beanie Babies. They were on couches, beds, floors, shelves, virtually anywhere you could put them, and two of the unused rooms were absolutely filled with them. She was there during the showing (probably scared we'd steal them), and when I casually mentioned it, and she just said that she "reeeeaaaally liked Beanie Babies". No sheit. 

I didn't even ask to see the basement. 

She had more Beanie Babies than this guy in the doc, but appeared well off and probably just had OCD and liked collecting them, but man, what a freakshow of a house viewing.


----------



## rlm__ (Mar 3, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Remember Beanie Babies?



Lol, great example.  I remember very well, my step-daughter was 9 and at the height of it, any time we took a family weekend road trip we'd have to stop at every mcdonalds we passed and buy a happy meal or two.  But for us, it was sort of a fun family bonding thing for me and my new step-daughter - not an investment.  Still have a box of those damn things somewhere.


----------



## DomainRecap (Mar 3, 2021)

For us it was Webkinz and I can remember buying the kids netbooks so they could play the game (you input a tag to play your animal online) - and thankfully  (although some stuffies got expensive on the aftermarket) they never approached the mania that was Beanie Babies.


There is a classic line in that BB doc that sums up virtually any ill-fated endeavor like this:

_"We realized we could buy them and turn around and make a profit on them. Although that was the plan, it never happened because *we never sold them, we just bought them*."_

Like I keep saying, buying is easy, selling is hard.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Mar 3, 2021)

When this topic winds down I will probably separate it into two.

Unless someone finds a way to make the last half of the topic relevant to racks.ca   :lol:


----------



## DomainRecap (Mar 3, 2021)

Hey, you posted the Beanie Baby doc.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Mar 3, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Hey, you posted the Beanie Baby doc.



Yup good thing this is not namepros or I would have to lecture myself, give me a warning, write restricted under my avatar, and put two points on my permanent record.  *ROFL*


----------

